# Nili



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

This ferry for Somerfin of Israel was launched on 11th August 1964 at the Fairfield yard at Govan.This shot was taken in February 1965 as she came out of drydock prior to trials.
She lasted maybe about 2/3 years with Somerfin and then changed hands a few times,her last name being ARION.
She suffered a serious fire in 1981 believed to be a bomb explosion and was scrapped in 1983.


----------

